# Με τα στρέμματα βλαμμένα



## nickel (Dec 13, 2009)

Καθάριζα παλιά χαρτιά κι έπεσα πάνω στο παρακάτω, φωτοτυπημένο από παλιό περιοδικό εφημερίδας (μάλλον της Καθημερινής).


ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΕΣ: ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΤΡΕΜΜΑΤΑ ΒΛΑΜΜΕΝΑ...

Η γλώσσα των εκφωνητών έχει την κακή συνήθεια να μπερδεύεται, προκαλώντας αμηχανία στους ίδιους αλλά ευθυμία σε όσους τους παρακολουθούν. Ένας... παθών αλιεύει «μαργαριτάρια», δικά του αλλά και συναδέλφων του, αποβλέποντας στη συμπάθεια και όχι στον οίκτο σας.

*Γράφει ο Κωνσταντίνος Ζούλας*


Είναι η πρώτη μου φορά, μπροστά στη μία από τις τρεις κάμερες στο κεντρικό στούντιο του ΑΝΤ1. Ο «πιλότος», το δοκιμαστικό δελτίο που θα έκανα, ήταν καθοριστικός για το αν θα έπαιρνα τη θέση του παρουσιαστή. Με το πρόσωπο γεμάτο πούδρα και τα φώτα εκτυφλωτικά στραμμένα πάνω μου, μου λένε να σφίξω τη γραβάτα για να μη φαίνεται το πάνω κουμπάκι του πουκαμίσου και να καθίσω πάνω στο σακάκι για να μη ζαρώνει στους ώμους. Είμαι χαμένος, νομίζω πως δεν θα τα καταφέρω ποτέ και... σε τέσσερα - τρία - δύο - ένα - πάμε.

«Κυρίες και κύριοι, καλησπέρα σας. Είναι το βραδινό δελτίο ειδήσεων. Σε κάθετη πτώση και σήμερα το χρηματιστήριο της Αθήνας. Οι ειδικοί την αποδίδουν στην κακή ψυχολογία της αγοράς, λόγω της διεθνούς συγκυρίας, ενώ ψυχραιμία στους επενδυτές συνέστησε ο υπουργός Οικονομίας. Ο συνάδελφος Γιώργος Ρεπορτάζ εεε... εεε... έχει τα Αυτιά του!»...

Μα πώς το είπα αυτό; Τόσες φορές είχα προβάρει το κείμενο. «Ο Γιώργος Αυτιάς έχει το ρεπορτάζ». «Ο Γιώργος Αυτιάς έχει το ρεπορτάζ». Μήπως δεν ήξερα τον καλό συνάδελφο; Κατακόκκινος από ντροπή, πρόσεξα ότι ο κάμεραμαν και ο φλορ μάνατζερ είχαν σχεδόν λιποθυμήσει από τα γέλια. «Άκου τι είπε! Καταπληκτικό! Μεγάλε, με τέτοιο σαρδάμ να 'σαι σίγουρος ότι θα προσληφθείς». Είχαν δίκιο. Ο καιρός πέρασε, το άγχος ξεπεράστηκε, ήρθαν οι ζωντανές συνδέσεις, τα έκτακτα, οι μαραθώνιες καλύψεις στα «καυτά θέματα». Κι όπως κατάλαβα, αν τελικά υπάρχει κάτι που «σπάει» τη μονοτονία ενός δελτίου, είναι αυτές οι μικρές λεξούλες που ξετρυπώνουν με λάθος τρόπο από το στόμα και «ζουν» μαζί με όλους ανεξαιρέτως που εκτίθενται στις κάμερες και στα μικρόφωνα. Είναι αυτά τα λαθάκια που άλλοτε περνούν σχεδόν απαρατήρητα, ακόμη κι όταν η Βαρυμπόμπη γίνεται Βορυμπάμπη, η Καραϊβική, Καραβαϊκή και ο Σπύρος, Σπάρος, και άλλοτε σε φέρνουν σε δύσκολη θέση όταν «*τα... λιμάνια δεν φεύγουν από τα πλοία*». Τότε βλέπεις τους απέναντι στο στούντιο και στο κοντρόλ να έχουν σκάσει στα γέλια και συ να μην έχεις αντιληφθεί καν τι είπες και να πρέπει να παραμείνεις και σοβαρός...

Ζητώντας εκ των προτέρων συγγνώμη από τους συναδέλφους που τα έχουν εκστομίσει —άλλωστε τα χειρότερα μάλλον ανήκουν στον υπογράφοντα— «κύριοι, κύριοι» (ναι, έχει ειπωθεί και αυτό) ιδού μερικά από τα καλύτερα τηλεοπτικά σαρδάμ.

Ο ΑΝΑΘΕΜΑΤΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΝΑΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΣ Ή ΑΝΑΣΥΛΛΑΒΙΣΜΟΣ

«Κυρίες και κύριοι, μείνετε κοντά μας για να δείτε: τη νέα ταινία που σπάει ταμεία στην Αμερική. Την Μαϊμού» (Ήταν η Μούμια). Σε εξέλιξη βρίσκονται επεισόδια αναρχικών στην Πατησίων και ο παρουσιαστής ρωτάει: «Γιώργο, αυτήν τη στιγμή πού βρίσκονται τα ταραχοποιά στοιχεία;», «Ουδείς ξέρει», απαντά ο ρεπόρτερ, αλλά δυστυχώς θεωρεί απαραίτητη και τη διευκρίνιση: «Οι άνδρες της ασφαλείας, πάντως, έχουν *βλαμμένα τα στρέμματα τους* στο Πεδίον του Άρεως...».

Στο «κρυφό» ακουστικό ακούγεται η φωνή του σκηνοθέτη: «Πες αμέσως ότι συνδεόμαστε με Πειραιά, συνελήφθη πριν από λίγο ο Βορειοηπειρώτης που έψαχνε η αστυνομία». Παρουσιαστής με βλοσυρό ύφος: «Κυρίες και κύριοι, διακόπτουμε την κανονική ροή των ειδήσεων και συνδεόμαστε απευθείας με το πρώτο λιμάνι της χώρας, όπου πριν από λίγο συνελήφθη ο πολυκαταζητούμενος από την αστυνομία *Βορειοπειραιώτης*».

ΟΤΑΝ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ ΤΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ

«Κυρίες και κύριοι, *η Μαρία Πετράκη είναι στη Μονή Παπουτσάκη... Μονή, σε ακούμε*» (η Μονή βέβαια δεν απάντησε ποτέ, αλλά η Μαρία μετέδωσε όπως πάντα τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις από την Ιερά Σύνοδο).

«Συνδεόμαστε απευθείας με το υπουργείο Αμύνης. Εκεί είναι ο... Κάρις Παρβουνόπουλος. Κάρι, ποια είναι τα νεότερα;». Κι αν στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση πολλοί το άκουσαν λίγοι το κατάλαβαν, σε άλλο δελτίο έχει ειπωθεί και το: «Για όλες τις εξελίξεις μας ενημερώνει αμέσως η Κωλίνα Πολοκοτρώνη. Κωλίνα, σε ακούμε» (οι συνάδελφοι Πωλίνα Κολοκοτρώνη και Πάρις Καρβουνόπουλος όχι μόνον «κρατήθηκαν», αλλά έδωσαν, όπως πάντα, και πλήρη ρεπορτάζ).

ΟΤΑΝ «ΦΤΑΙΕΙ» ΤΟ «ΟΤΟ ΚΙΟΥ»

(Πολλές φορές, στην «ταινία» που τρέχει μπροστά από την κάμερα λείπουν λέξεις ή και έχουν γίνει και λάθη τα οποία δυστυχώς διαπιστώνονται σχεδόν πάντα εκ των υστέρων. Έτσι...)

«Όλες τις τελευταίες πληροφορίες για την πυρκαγιά στο Αίγιο θα μας περιγράψει τώρα στο ρεπορτάζ που ετοίμασε ο *Σπύρος...*!» (Το επώνυμο παραλείφθηκε και έτσι οι τηλεθεατές μάλλον θα ένιωσαν άσχημα που αγνοούσαν τον πασίγνωστο Σπύρο).

«Από το περιβάλλον του κ. Σημίτη, πάντως, μεταφέρεται η δυσαρέσκεια του πρωθυπουργού για τη στάση του άλλοτε στενού του συνεργάτη του. Το ρεπορτάζ είναι του *Θόδωρου Τσουκάτου*!» (Ο «στρατηγός», βέβαια, ήταν ο ίδιος το αντικείμενο του ρεπορτάζ, αλλά εμφανίστηκε αίφνης να επιμελείται και δημοσιογραφικώς τις ενέργειες του).

Το «ότο κιου» έγραφε: «Το άψυχο κορμί της κοπέλας μεταφέρθηκε στο νεκροτομείο». Στον παρουσιαστή φάνηκε κακόηχη η λέξη «κορμί» και έτσι την «μετάλλαξε» εν ριπή οφθαλμού: «Το άψυχο πτώμα της κοπέλας...» (μέχρι να αντιληφθεί ότι η Ιατρική δεν έχει αποφανθεί ακόμη νια την ύπαρξη «έμψυχων πτωμάτων», νόμιζε ότι το έκανε και καλύτερο).

ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΥΛΕΣ ΛΕΞΕΙΣ

«Ο κ. Παπαδόπουλος *βάζει το χέρι του στην κλητωρίδα* και βγάζει τον πρώτο λαχνό». (Από τότε που ακούστηκε αυτό, η λέξη _κληρωτίδα_ έχει αναχθεί σε φόβητρο όλων των παρουσιαστών.)

Πρόβα λίγο πριν βγει ο παρουσιαστής στον αέρα: «Ρα-μπε-σα-τρα-τα-νά, ρα-μπε-σα-τρα-τα-νά, (και πιο γρήγορα) Ράμπε-σάτρα-τανά, Ράμπε-σάτρα-τανά. Θεέ μου, να το πω σωστά». Η κρίσιμη στιγμή φτάνει και... «Ο γνωστός Γάλλος παίκτης Ραμπεσατανάς είναι το νέο απόκτημα της ΑΕΚ». (Δόξα τω Θεώ, ο Δικέφαλος διέκοψε το συμβόλαιο με αυτόν το σατανά και δεν κινδυνεύουμε άλλο.)

Μήπως τα αθλητικά, τελικώς, κρύβουν τις περισσότερες παγίδες;
«Κυρίες και κύριοι, μετά το διαφημιστικό διάλειμμα και πάλι εδώ στο Μπρούνο Ζάουλι, όπου μόλις ξεκίνησε ο δρόμος των ανώμαλων γυναικών!».
«Ο Παναθηναϊκός δείχνει να χάνει το όνειρο και δυστυχώς *τα κιλά λεπτούν γρήγορα* (το ότι τα λεπτά δεν κυλούν γρήγορα ή αργά μετεβλήθη αίφνης σε πταίσμα).
Ο Δικέφαλος του Βορρά, ύστερα από χρόνια, στέφθηκε κυπελλούχος και ευνόητο ήταν πως «χιλιάδες οπαδοί του... *ΠΑΣΟΚ* περίμεναν τους παίκτες στο αεροδρόμιο».

ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΣΟΦΟΚΛΕΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΙΣΩ

Το *κλίμα* ήταν φορτισμένο στη Σοφοκλέους και τελικώς ο δείκτης του Χρηματιστηρίου *έκλεισε* λίγο πάνω από τις 3.500 μονάδες. (Αν το πιστεύετε, στο μεν κλίμα παρεισέφρησε ένα «σ» (πριν από το «μ»), στο δε «έκλεισε» το «ει» εκφωνήθηκε ως «α». Σκεφτείτε το και θα καταλάβετε.

ΑΤΙΜΗ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑ...

«Κυρίες και κύριοι, αυτά προς το παρόν. Όλα τα νεώτερα μπορείτε να τα δείτε στα νέα του ΑΝΤ1 στις 2» (σαρδάμ εκ πρώτης όψεως δεν βλέπετε, αλλά η φράση ακούστηκε από καλή συνάδελφο που είχε ήδη μεταπηδήσει στο... MEGA και έκανε εκεί τα πρώτα της δελτία). 

Η ΠΕΡΙΣΣΗ ΕΥΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΒΛΑΠΤΕΙ

Δημοσιογράφος έτοιμος να βγει στο αέρα ύστερα από δύσκολο ρεπορτάζ σκέφτεται: Μην ξεχάσω να ευχαριστήσω τον οπερατέρ. Ή μήπως να τον πω κάμεραμαν; Και τελικά... «Νίκο, θα ήθελα αρχικώς να ευχαριστήσω για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του *τον καμερατέρ*...».

*Σαρδάμ που σε φέρνουν σε δύσκολη θέση και απαιτούν άμεση διόρθωση ή άστο να πάει, άστο.*

«Η πρέσβειρα καλής θέλησης Μαριάννα Βαρδινογιάννη *τιμωρήθηκε* για την προσφορά της στο κοινωνικό σύνολο... εεεε... ή μάλλον τιμήθηκε βέβαια». Αυτό μάλλον δεν μπορούσε να το πάρει ο αέρας.

Ο *Σύλλογος των Ολυμπιακών* πέτυχε σπουδαία νίκη (και εδώ δεν διακρίνετε εκ πρώτης το σαρδάμ, αλλά επρόκειτο δυστυχώς για τον σύλλογο των Ολυμπιονικών που είναι ο Πανελλήνιος). Η λύση εδώ ήταν άστο να πάει...

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ

Εκλογική βραδιά. Ώρα 4.30 π.μ. Οι παρουσιαστές έχουν πλέον μπαφιάσει στην μονοτονία της στείρας ανάγνωσης των αποτελεσμάτων που έχουν άλλωστε κριθεί και ακούγεται το εξής αμίμητο: Νέα Δημοκρατία 35,3%. ΠΑΣΟΚ 36,4%. Κλάπα-Κλάπα Έψιλον 4,6%.

Κυρίες και κύριοι, ο τελευταίος ζωντανός καλεσμένος της μαραθώνιας εκπομπής μας είναι ο... «Γεια σου, Γιώργο μου, μια χαρά σε βλέπω!».

Σαρδάμ που ο χρόνος δεν σου επιτρέπει να κάνεις τίποτα άλλο παρά να κοιταχτείς εκ των υστέρων στο καθρέφτη και να πεις: Αν είναι δυνατόν, τι είπα ο... «μεγάλος»;

Κυρίες και κύριοι, ευχαριστούμε πολύ που σας παρακολουθήσαμε. Καλή μας νύχτα.​


----------



## Marinos (Dec 13, 2009)

Το θυμάμαι, αλλά γέλασα σήμερα ακόμα περισσότερο. Χτες θυμήθηκα, αντίστοιχα, πόσες και πόσες παρέες δεν έχουν τραγουδήσει:
_Μάνα πού πας / γιε μου θα πάω στα καράβια_.


----------



## StellaP (Dec 13, 2009)

Και φυσικά ένα από τα ωραιότερα είναι αυτό που είπε πρόσφατα η Μάρω Λεονάρδου μιλώντας με τον μετεωρολόγο για το αν θα ζεσταθεί το κοκκαλάκι μας ή το κωλ....... μας. Ασφαλώς όταν κατάλαβε τί είπε, θα ένοιωθε σίγουρη, επειδή η εκπομπή της μεταδιδόταν τα χαράματα, ότι πολύ λίγοι την άκουσαν, αλλά οι καλοί της οι συνάδελφοι στις σατιρικές τους εκπομπές (βλ. Θέμος κ.λπ.) δεν την άφησαν παραπονεμένη και έτσι το μάθαμε όλοι.


----------



## SBE (Dec 13, 2009)

Το άτιμο το μικρόφωνο! Μερικά που θυμάμαι από την ελληνική υπηρεσία του BBC:
Δελτίο καιρού: Για αύριο προβλέπεται πτώση της δημοκρατίας
Θάνατος Αραφάτ: Ο Αραφάτ ήταν ιδρυτής της οργάνωσης Χαμάς
(μόνο που όπου Χ έβαλε Γ, οργάνωση που μάλλον όλοι θα ήθελαν να είναι μέλη)
γενικά νέα: εγκρίθηκε η επιτροπή που διούρησε ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας
βομβαρδισμοί Βελιγραδίου: καταστράφηκε εργοστάσιο χαλβά (χάλυβα)


----------



## Marinos (Dec 13, 2009)

Πρόσφατα σε τοπικό κανάλι της Κρήτης: «Σήμερα γιορτάζουμε και την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα για την εξάλειψη της δουλειάς. ... Εεε, το έψαξα λίγο, αλλά έτσι είναι, δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς εννοούν. Ίσως για την εξάλειψη της παράνομης δουλειάς, δεν ξέρω...»
Από τις περιπτώσεις που λέμε, μην το τραβάς άλλο, το κάνεις χειρότερο...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

StellaP said:


> Και φυσικά ένα από τα ωραιότερα είναι αυτό που είπε πρόσφατα η Μάρω Λεονάρδου μιλώντας με τον μετεωρολόγο για το αν θα ζεσταθεί το κοκκαλάκι μας ή το κωλ....... μας.


http://tv.yupi.gr/view/3160

Και γενικότερα, για να χειλάσει το γελάκι μας: 
http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=%CF%84%CE%B1%20%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%BB%CF%8D%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B1%20%CF%83%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%B4%CE%AC%CE%BC&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wv#


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2010)

Κατά το πρότυπο τού «Με τα στρέμματα βλαμμένα», ιδού μια επιλογή από τη μέχρι τώρα σοδειά στο σχετικό νήμα που άνοιξε προχτές ο Σαραντάκος:

Θέλω να γαμηθώ κοιμότο
Ψητόπουλο κοτό & τηγανιτάκια πατατά
Δικτάτος πορτογάτορας (για τον Σαλαζάρ)
Με φίδισε ένα τσίμπι
Εγώ στο κατούρι πηγάδισα;
Και, σύμφωνα με τον Γιάννη Χάρη, από εσεμές που παρέθετε ο Ρούσσος Βρανάς στα Νέα, 23.5.2001:
«Καθώς μηχανούσα το οδηγάκι μου & έπινα 1 λεμωμένη παγωνάδα, μυρμηγκούσε πάνω μου 1 περπατάκι & κολώθηκα σε 1 καρφώνα. Μουνάς γελάκι;»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2010)

Σκύλακας φίλος (ιδιόπρακτο )


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 1, 2010)

Άγιο πλάουτ.... 

_(δόξα σοι!) _


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2010)

Έμαθα ότι, για άλλη μια φορά, «η Πορτογαλία βρέθηκε σε πορτοκαλί συναγερμό». βεβαίως, δεν περιμένω να βρεθεί σε «πορτοκαλή συναγερμό» ούτε να κηρυχθεί «πορτοκαλής συναγερμός». Αλλά ζω με την ελπίδα να ακούσω κάποια εκφωνήτρια να λέει: «Η Πορτοκαλία κηρύχθηκε σε πορτογαλί συναγερμό».


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Mar 1, 2010)

Κάθε φορά που με ζορίζει η δουλειά, αν με ρωτήσεις πώς είναι το κεφάλι μου, το πιο συνηθισμένο μου σαρδάμ είναι το εξής.

"Το κεφάλι μου είναι κουζούνι (κουδούνι)" ή "Το κεφάλι μου είναι καδάνι (καζάνι)". (Αυτό παθαίνεις όταν μαθαίνεις κάθε φράση μαζί με συνώνυμές της).

Προχτές δε, ήθελα να πω ότι θα γελάσει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι κι είπα ... "Θα γελάσει και το καρδαλό πατσίκι".

Βοηθάτε, χριστιανοί! Πάει η φλάντζα μου!


----------



## danae (Mar 2, 2010)

Δεν θυμάμαι αν τα έχω ξαναγράψει...

Λίζα Δουκακάρου (είναι η αγαπημένη μου) σε δελτίο ειδήσεων: "στην κατοχή του βρέθηκε πιστόλι των 8 μιλιγκράμ". Για το νούμερο δεν είμαι σίγουρη, το άλλο πάντως το είπε έτσι και δεν το διόρθωσε. 

Σπιτικό: "να βγάλουμε το κρέας από την κατάψυξη, να ξεπαγιάσει".


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2010)

Εδώ προφανώς ανήκουν και οι μπουσισμοί του είδους:

"Families is where our nation finds hope, where *wings take dream*."


----------



## Aeriko (Mar 8, 2010)

danae said:


> Σπιτικό: "να βγάλουμε το κρέας από την κατάψυξη, να ξεπαγιάσει".



Από το δικό μου σπιτικό: "Είναι πολύ παγωμένη η πορτοκαλάδα από το ψυγείο, άσ'την λίγο να κρυώσει"


----------



## StellaP (Mar 8, 2010)

Σπιτικό και το επόμενο από παιδάκι που τρώει παγωτό :
"δεν μπορώ να το φάω, καίει".


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2017)




----------



## dharvatis (May 11, 2017)

Τέλειο, το καθιερώνω ως επίσημο όρο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2017)

Δεν θα έπρεπε όμως να είναι με κινητήρα ανίχνευσης;


----------



## dharvatis (May 11, 2017)

Ή με κινευτή ανίχνησης


----------

